# Curtis SnoPro 3000 help



## crazywelder72 (Feb 15, 2009)

Have a quick question about the hydraulic jack piston assembly in the plowframe. How the f$*k do you remove it I ordered to replace the hose? Ive had this plow since brand new in 2005 and have had almost zero problems with it. I just blew a lift hose the other day so i had the pump out to replace all 4 hoses but I couldn't gain access to the jack hose so I just did the three others. This plow is a perfect example of just because it looks good in the CAD model, doesn't mean its a good design. There is zero way to change any hose on this road side. Wtf were they thinking. The struggle to be different that a fisher design was so poorly thought out when it came to owners servicing them.

I think the kingpin where the A-frame ataches to the blade assembly has to be removed then the piston has to be unthreaded because there is no access hole to put a wrench on the hose.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I haven't done one in a long time. The jack leg piston is the first part that goes in the a frame. The king pin bolt goes through one end. If you go that far, replace all the hoses.


----------

